# Problème Ipad Jailbreaké



## Moonraker02 (5 Août 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Voilà je vous explique je problème que j'ai rencontré aujourd'hui :

J'ai  voulu faire un peu de "ménage" sur mon Ipad 3 (version 5.1.1) et décidé d'enlever quelques extensions de Cydia. J'en supprime une (j'ai bien vu le message de Cydia qui me conseillait de ne pas enlever cette extension) mais têtus je la supprime et là plus de Cydia!
J'ai fait une restauration du système depuis iTunes en pensant après le ReJailbreaker mais pas de chance, ça ne marche pas (Absinthe plante) et mes applis sauvegardées ne passent plus.

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider, s'il vous plaît, à Rejailbreaker mon Ipad sachant que je n'ai plus iFile ou tout autre app utile.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lauange (6 Août 2012)

Hello

Quelle version d'Absinthe et d'itunes tu utilise ?


----------



## Moonraker02 (6 Août 2012)

J'utilise Absinthe 2.0 et iTunes 10.6.3


----------



## Lauange (6 Août 2012)

Hello, 

Pour Itunes cela semble bon (10.6.3.25). Par contre, il te faut absinthe 2.0.4, disponible ici :

http://thefirmwareumbrella.blogspot.fr/


----------

